# Useless Switch?



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

On my 2015 Murano there is a switch on the low left side of the dashboard. (You have to lean down to see it.) It has an icon of a reclining seat. If I try to use it nothing happens. Is there a use for it?


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

It's for raising the back seats if they have been laid flat. This is also covered in the manual.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

One would think if you could afford one of these things you could also read the manual. In my case I guess it is not true because I just could not find hide not hair of it. Again, thanks for the response.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I had three weeks to wait for mine so I downloaded the manual and browsed it in anticipation. 

The button is mentioned on page 1-8 in the "Flexible Seating" section.

It may help that that is my second Murano so a lot of stuff is similar.


----------

